# what printer should i go with (first printer)



## spoonh2b (Feb 7, 2012)

looking to get into the dtg/t shirt business and looking to get a printer... which one would u guys recommend for a beginner/first printer? i think ive narrowed it down to an dtg hm1, neoflex or and brother (who knows may even change later as it does everyday as i do more research)... any help would be appreciated


----------



## ozalid (Oct 10, 2007)

Spoonh2b..Trying to get in touch with you about MOD1 , your email is full

Ozalid in Washington State


----------



## SuicideCharley (Feb 10, 2012)

tagging along for the info, same boat here.


----------



## spoonh2b (Feb 7, 2012)

for some reason im only allowed 3 pm msg in my inbox.. must be because im a newbie?


----------



## SuicideCharley (Feb 10, 2012)

just read a not so glowing report on the ricoh gx70000, scratch that off the list.


----------



## Stitch-Up (May 26, 2007)

My first DTG printer was a NeoFlex. I did a huge amount of research before making my decision. I'm 2 years on now and love it.

All DTG printers will require maintenance to keep them running properly, this is something I had to learn. I get superb support from All American even though I'm 5000+ miles away. With time, you'll learn to identify the cause of any issues you experience and how to fix them. This forum is full of people willing help.

Enjoy.


----------



## Stitch-Up (May 26, 2007)

SuicideCharley said:


> just read a not so glowing report on the ricoh gx70000, scratch that off the list.


The Ricoh GX7000 is not a DTG printer - it's used for sublimation printing with Sublijet gel inks supplied by Sawgrass.

There are many cases where the GX7000 just ceases to work and all you can do is chuck it away. I know because I've had 2 fail!!!

The GX7700, as far as I'm aware, doesn't suffer from the same problem.


----------



## TPrintDesigner (Sep 16, 2007)

My advice is to go to the Printwear & Promotion show at the end of this month. It's at the NEC Birmingham from the 26-28th Feb. You can meet all the U.K dealers and try out the machines in one place. When you have drawn up a short list be sure to visit them independently and take the sort of artwork you expect to print. Time the machines from handing over the art to the end of the final cure. Do this for a single print and also a run of 6 prints.

Never trust a salesman. Do your due diligence.


----------



## spoonh2b (Feb 7, 2012)

thanks for the great info


----------



## JohnL (Nov 23, 2010)

TPrintDesigner said:


> Never trust a salesman. Do your due diligence.


If you can't trust a salesman then who can you trust?!? 

But research will never hurt, who knows maybe the salesman might not be as knowledgeable as you may think. Research, samples then on demand printing at the shows. This will give you the best idea of what to expect from each system.

If you do find one that you do like in particular stick around and watch for consistency.


----------



## equipmentzone (Mar 26, 2008)

TPrintDesigner said:


> My advice is to go to the Printwear & Promotion show at the end of this month. It's at the NEC Birmingham from the 26-28th Feb. You can meet all the U.K dealers and try out the machines in one place. When you have drawn up a short list be sure to visit them independently and take the sort of artwork you expect to print. Time the machines from handing over the art to the end of the final cure. Do this for a single print and also a run of 6 prints.




It is a good idea to bring you own artwork to a show and most printer exhibitors should be willing to print it out on a shirt for you. However, due to the many constraints at a trade show for the exhibitors, it is unlikely for them to do a multiple run for you.

Harry
Equipment Zone


----------



## Don-ColDesi (Oct 18, 2006)

TPrintDesigner said:


> Never trust a salesman.


Pretty broad brush you paint with there TPrint. I assume that your product sells itself. 

There are a number of reputable "salesmen" who frequent this forum that are very knowledgeable about their products, competitor's products & the industry in general - a number of them have 10,15, 20+ years experience in the industry. Some of them might even consider recommending software like yours to their customers.

Unless, of course, they feel like they have been slandered.


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

TPrintDesigner said:


> Never trust a salesman. Do your due diligence.


He is kind a right. I can dig it some way. In TSF I read many false statement made by sales people. He did not say all salesman. Such as mine is not Epson biggest lie ever, my printer is the best, we are ready to launch new line. Production ramping up, take orders not deliver nor money back, mine takes less ink than others, mine is fastest, mine is bla bla. 
I see where he comes from. It is sad but there were many places he can claim why. Salesman is duplicate of owners personality. Bad boss good salesman or good boss bad salesman are not exist.
Cheers! Beers are on me always.


----------



## cantastic (Feb 15, 2012)

hi,
i am a tree trimmer and knew nothing about the industry,but jumped right in and bought a sprint by anajet,love it and tech support is priceless......cantastic!


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

cantastic said:


> hi,
> i am a tree trimmer and knew nothing about the industry,but jumped right in and bought a sprint by anajet,love it and tech support is priceless......cantastic!


Congrat! Real judgement follows after few months. You just bought None Epson base printer.
Cheers! Beers are on me always.


----------



## spiderx1 (Oct 12, 2009)

Lots of good advice above in previous post. Get to a show to see all that u can. Take your own art work in several formats jpeg, png, tiff and the original vector file if it was vector. Take something with bright colors reds and blues especially. High detail. 
Consider a printer that does white but consider starting on cmyk only until u get things figured out. Most of the problems assoc with DTG printing comes from white and the TIO2 settling and clogging heads. So you need to use it most everyday. A couple of days is ok, such as a weekend. Pay attention to your work flow, software integration, and print quality. Ink cost and tech support options. There are several very good printers out there. Anajet is back ordered, several people here on TSF have been waiting 4 months plus for an Mpower. The newest Brother is just making a show and the M2 from DTG is as well. 
My overall favorite to date is the NeoFlex due to work flow, software and color profiles tweaked to perfection, great tech support and awesome prints with minimal effort from the operator. Basicly a package without holes or weak areas. Good Luck do your research. PS if they won't do your art, move on.


----------

